# The first trip, the first tautog in 2016 at CBBT



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I finally made the first trip (kayak fishing) in 2016. I drove 3.25 hours to fish CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA) for Tautog (blackfish). I brought 5 OZ sinkers because I planned to fish the areas where the current were strong usually.
I knew I would get skunked easily this time of the year. Though I managed to catch one keeper tautog out of two bites I had for the whole day.
I will be fishing in cold water (as low as 34F) next 3 months as long as the air temp is above 27 F day time. I wish everyone is safe in the winter.

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Great video and congrats on the catch! I really like the emphasis on making this year safe! Have fun out there!

R/D


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Good that you caught at least the one keeper. I'm hoping the water temp stays above 45 this week. The weather is looking good so far for next Saturday & I'm hoping to give them a shot.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Good job, Joe!


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

nice fish, I have a kayak but never try the salt...


----------

